# undulating periodization



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

I just read about this periodization model in 'The New Rules of Lifting' Schuler, Cosgrove. Since I like to ride basically year-round this caught my eye as a type of periodization vs. linear periodization for cyclists. Has anyone any practical comments or discussion on the topic? I'm interested in how-to train through several base/build/race period as opposed to linear seasonal training.


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

This sounds very family to block periodization. Information on the internet is very limited and a vast majority of it is in Russian. Vladimir Issurin has a book on the topic and Yuri Verkhoshansky has a websight with some good information.

http://www.amazon.com/Block-Periodization-Vladimir-Issurin/dp/0981718000

http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Home/tabid/83/Default.aspx


----------



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

I think the way it works is instead of a linear progression from say adaption to build to power to maintenance the approach is undulating. The process would be more like adaption for some time but then build and power at the same time. Like build phase one day and then power phase a couple days later. Or maybe build-build-power-power. Instead of waiting for the build phase before progressing to the power phase. From what I've found so far the result of undulation perioidzation is supposed to achieve the same thing as the linear periodization but quicker.


----------



## porksoda87 (Jan 22, 2009)

Its similar to condensing the years periodization into smaller and shorter periods many times throughout the year to allow for many peaks. The training during the shorter periods are very specific to the demands of the sport or type of race. This would be ideal for somebody wanting to compete year round, as it allows for many peaks. Say you have an early spring road race, a mid summer crit series, a late summer stage race and winter cyclocross races you want to do well in. You would set aside a block of training that would be very specific to the demands of each particular race. 

This is my take on the Block Periodization Theory. I could be and most likely am completely wronge.


----------

